# I'm so so so happy with them!!!



## goateyacres87 (Jan 20, 2016)

My first freshener Willow kidded all by herself on Mother's Day ❤. I'm so thrilled about the twins she had.
I will be retaining the doeling. She's just like her father!! Tri colored, moonspotted, blue eyes, wattles and polled!!! Yay























And here's the buckling


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## goateyacres87 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm just so happy!! Thank you everyone ❤


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, great job momma Willow - and all by yourself, no help needed for delivery! They are both adorable.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Cuties!! Congrats!!! And your retained doeling is *beautiful*!!!!! <3 <3 <3hlala:


----------



## goateyacres87 (Jan 20, 2016)

LuvMyNigies said:


> Cuties!! Congrats!!! And your retained doeling is *beautiful*!!!!! <3 <3 <3hlala:


Thank you!! She's very similar to my herdsire









I am beyond thrilled she's even polled ❤❤


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats! So cute!


----------



## Shaylatheyoungest17 (Jul 1, 2017)

Ur mother doe and her kids are CUTE!!!


----------

